# Does what it's supposed to do at a good cost



## b2rtch

I have the 21 speeds floor model that I bought used (but about new) for $100.
I like it a lot except for the chuck travel which is too short


----------



## Kentuk55

Always nice to hear happiness after a tool purchase.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review,a price might help those considering the same purchase .


----------



## JSB

$229.99 + 20% off coupon at harbor freight = $183.99 + tax


----------



## Dwacki

Drill press is my next purchase thanks for the review…. Always like finding good equipment at a good price!


----------



## SCOTSMAN

With all of the drill presses I own two large and one small radial in two workshops one for working metal and one for woodworking I have never altered speed control ,or trunnion setting- angled setting of the table .Is this laziness or just what most people do? Alistair


----------



## lurker

I've had one of these for 7 years and it has been problem free.


----------



## SparkyWood

Just checking in on this drill press. I looked at it at Harbor Freight today, 20% coupon and other free coupons in hand. I didn't pull the trigger because it just seemed really cheap (not surprising at HF). The floor model was kinda falling apart, as the teeth to adjust table height were falling off. Is it still holding up?


----------



## JSB

SparkyWood - I've by no means put it through a production woodshop environment but I have zero complaints. It's a drill press that drills holes just fine. Nothing fancy.


----------

